
New Safe Memory Reclamation Feature in UMA - cnst
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-arch/2020-January/019866.html
======
anonsivalley652
For uninitialized out there:

 _Exploiting UMA, FreeBSD 's kernel memory allocator (2009)_ has a nice
background description

[http://phrack.org/issues/66/8.html](http://phrack.org/issues/66/8.html)

Here's the API:

[https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=uma&sektion=9](https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=uma&sektion=9)

------
aduitsis
UMA is the slab allocator in FreeBSD.

